# Are we "HOARDERS" or collectors?



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

During a rare unpleasant moment between the Mrs and i, she accused me of being a "hoarder" for having so many models and such in my study. Granted, the room is small so it's pretty full. HOWEVER, it's well organized, clean and i can put my hand on any piece within just a minute or two. In my estimation, i just need a bigger room and more organization when i get one. I could use more display room and have a plan for it. Also could used more room for un-built kits. Has anyone given this any thought, or been similarly accused? This was just a nasty comment, that has since been retracted but it still bothered me that she would say such a thing. Personally, i think it's all of the hype that these reality shows are giving the latest "mental illness" of hoarding. Now there's one on every corner.

Cliff


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Wow,she really knows nothing about the hobby of modelmaking.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Heh. Falcon, for a second, as I gave your comment a quick read, I thought you said "she really knows _everything_ about the hobby...."


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*I was shocked.*

Yeah, she's always been very supportive, i think she was just trying to strike a nerve with me. Obviously it worked.

Cliff


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Mine thinks the same thing about me. I am a hoarder she says.
Models everywhere she says.
The little voice in my head says you could fit alot more kits into the bedroom if it had a single bed and an empty clothes closet! Hmmmm......

Good Luck. I have been married 24 years and during an argument she brought up something that I said that made her mad 17 YEARS BACK!!! OMG.....
They never forget nor forgive so even if she says she retracts her statement she meant every word of it!!!

Go build, I mean go buy a model!!!!

Max Bryant


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

My mother thinks I'm crazy, but my wife is relatively okay with it. Remember, she's filled the basement with dollhouses. We both have our "thing."


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

My wife doesn't have too much trouble with my hobby, but I have a workshop just off the garage so the building and storage area is isolated from the house. I do display the completed models on book shelves in the computer/workshop room in the house that she doesn't come into too often. But she has a guest room she decorates as she likes and that is her area. We are basically free to do as we like, within reason, in "our" rooms. She also likes attending model events (went to Wonderfest with me in 2009 and would have this year but for work) and also attends scifi cons with me and enjoys both. But we do get into our disagreements on some things. However after 30 years we are still going strong and don't typically have knock down drag outs. I could be accused of being a hoarder but I am well intentioned in building them all at some point in time. However I need to do it constantly to get them all done before I can't do it any longer. Keeps me out of trouble though and isn't too costly.

Bob K.


----------



## louspal (Sep 13, 2009)

MightyMax said:


> Good Luck. I have been married 24 years and during an argument she brought up something that I said that made her mad 17 YEARS BACK!!! OMG.....
> They never forget nor forgive so even if she says she retracts her statement she meant every word of it!!!
> 
> Go build, I mean go buy a model!!!!
> ...


LOL. As Marge says to Lisa in The Simpson's Movie: "Don't worry honey, you're a girl; you can hold a grudge forever."
To be fair, what is collecting to some is hoarding to another. Personally, I think I walk a fine line between the two. When posssible I buy 2 of each of my kits: One to build and one to have as a "proof" (like stamp collecters). On the other hand there is a bit of a Depression mentality where I need to get more "just in case" I can't get any more in the future.
I'm lucky. My wife is a self-professed "fabriholic" with a work room chock-a-block with quilting supplies and fabric. She also knows that modeling had a good deal to do with me being sober for the past two years, so if she has any issues she keeps it under her hat.
Like Max said, good luck.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Cliff,
How ya doing? Haven't talked to you in a long time. YES! Just to put it sweet and simple. We are hoarders but meanly collectors! If you looked at my posts of pic's of my den you'd think that I was a bad one. Well, I am! But my wife is OK with it. I have more Aurora's then I can count and also have plenty of other models. I have a lot of the Billikens Ultraman and other monsters. I have a lot of the Outer Limits DD kits. The list goes on. I've even gotten a few things from you years ago. So yes, I'm a hoarder but also consider myself a collector. 
But just think about it! That's who we are! And that is what we do! We collect and build models. And we LOVE it! There's nothing wrong with that as long as we don't neglect our family. I give my wife a lot of attention.
Now on the other hand, she's a hoarder too! I come home all the time and see a new box of the monthly Creative Memories Scrapebook on the front porch. She gets them all the time. But just as we both have said. She has her hobby and I have mine. And she's OK with that.:thumbsup:

Chinxy!:dude:


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

If "Hoarder" was the worst thing my 1st, 2nd or current wife called me, I'd consider myself lucky.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Well, I'm a bit of a hoarder, and it all comes down to fear for me. Fear of getting rid of something and needing it later, fear of wasting something by throwing it out (it's still good!), all of that. My stash and bench are in a large closet, so I can close the doors on it to keep things cool at home. But I really need to keep it under control. 

My uncle is a definite hoarder, with a mostly impenetrable basement, three vehicles from different eras and a small trailer filled with stuff, but he was the oldest child of three in the Depression, so he sees the world through those eyes. He can fix anything pre-computers, and he's very helpful in general, so the family lets it slide.

But I just cleaned the clutter out of my business workspace (I'm moving), leaving just the necessary computer gear and I gotta tell ya, the wife is right: it's nice to work in a really clean space.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I have my model mania times, when I try and buy up everything, and usually I sell off everything, But I see Hoarders and I can say with relief "I'm not that bad".


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

First, I don't understand what the condition or your study has to do with what she said.
Second it all depends on how any of us looks at it.
that's my 2 cents worth.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

ya'll sit down together and watch one of those shows on hoarders . 
those folks got WAY more problems than hoarding stuff . seems most of 'em hoard dead cats and trash . 
i mean it's one thing to collect stuff but sheesh , take out the trash and do yer laundry and put it away . 
watch one of these and you'll feel ( and look ) like a neat freak . :thumbsup:
hb


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

You say "hoarder" like it's a bad thing.

What's in a word? "Hoarder?" "Collector?" "Obsessive-compulsive?" 

"Happy" comes to my mind.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

This is why I'm happily divorced. I've never taken ultimatums very well.....

Chris.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Well, it's not just US who can be considered "hoarders". I remember reading in the paper a while back about a lady who hoarded stashes of waffels all around her house.
I think it was in the Inquirer...


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

How much fat is in the collection should be a major indicator of hoard or collection. A hoard could be.orderly, so that's not a good marker.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Like beck said, "problem hoarders" keep things that have no value. It _could_ be that she sees no value in models or modeling and wants the OP to spend his time and money in a "more appropriate" way. That would worry me if it were my spouse.

Or _maybe_ she just meant that his collection of kits looks like too many. The OP is in the best position to judge what is too many. There's a lot of factors to that question.

For most of us here, our models will be the majority of our individual entertainment budget. The activity _is_ entertaining and in most cases we could sell the collection and recoup a lot of our investment. Some schmucks would probably see a profit.

The real issue here is balance though. IMHO, a balanced life includes a paying career, a home life including household work, physical exercise, social interaction, artistic expression and SOME time and money spent just for pleasure. Our hobby addresses the last two or three. I'm sure there are facets to life that I'm oblivious of, but to me, those are the essentials of a balanced life.

My wife is pretty supportive. She has had doubts occasionally. Me too, but in hindsight this hobby is less economically destructive than most "grown up" hobbies.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm a collector who became (unfortunately) a hoarder. It took 30 years, but now I have a garage full of [email protected]


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

Ah !!, the single life, I could'nt live without it. aint no dang women telling me how to dress or what to do, or spend my time and money on..

long standing member of the "female women haters club" local 807


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

geoffdude said:


> I'm a collector who became (unfortunately) a hoarder. It took 30 years, but now I have a garage full of [email protected]


 
:dude: It's not "crap", it's QUALITY MERCHANDISE. :thumbsup:


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*The single life and ultimatums...*

Yes, i'm on wife 2 1/2 now. Divorced the first one after 6 years, lived with and almost married the second for 2+ years then tossed her out because she was a nut. This one has lasted 14 years but my recent 8 month stretch of unemployment from the I.T. world hasn't helped our relationship any at all. I am working again and getting life back in order, but was pretty depressed there for a while. Like i said, i am pretty sure it was just a jab over things that had nothing to do with the entire hobby shop stock worth of kits in my study. Those of you on Facebook take a look at the "Mad Model Werks" album on my page. There are 3 pics of my study that were taken when we moved into the house. Add about 50 more kits to the stack and that's what she was griping about. Anyway, thanks for kicking the subject around. Good to hear others input, and the point about the "Hoarders" documentaries is well taken. They have stuff piled on top of stuff, trash and all. My study is clean and well organized, if a bit crowded. A bigger room, or having more shelving etc... would clean the room right up. That's my plan. 

Cliff


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Seaview said:


> :dude: It's not "crap", it's QUALITY MERCHANDISE. :thumbsup:


Well, some is for sure. :thumbsup:

But.. the longbox after longbox of comics (thousands), the 90s Power Rangers toys, the George Clooney & Kilmer Batman toys, the Dick Tracy movie toys, the 10" plastic x-men figures, McFarlane toys in general, Spawn toys specifically, Pirates of Darkwater, Crash Test Dummies, X-files toys, Fast-Food toys, Hot Wheels, Statues, Lunch boxes, beanie babies, Harley Barbies, Halmark Ornaments, McDonalds displays, .. and even a model here or there that's less than desirable (Star Wars Yoda cave, Toy Biz Marvel kits, and a few more) = mucho crapola.

And that just off the top of my head as I set here getting drunk.. and wishing I had all that money back.

:drunk:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

At the risk of sounding like a shill for them, "eBait" exists for just that reason; for everything you listed, somewhere (worldwide) there is an on-line customer who'd rather have those fast-food toys than their money, and they check out that site every day.
And selling your stuff might actually become a new hobby for you, too! Good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Seaview said:


> At the risk of sounding like a shill for them, "eBait" exists for just that reason; for everything you listed, somewhere (worldwide) there is an on-line customer who'd rather have those fast-food toys than their money, and they check out that site every day.
> And selling your stuff might actually become a new hobby for you, too! Good luck! :thumbsup:


eBay has been very good to me over the years but, yes, some items are truly worthless and are not worth the time or effort to list. Toys For Tots and Goodwill are both good places to divest of that kind of "speculatively collectable" clutter.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

Zorro said:


> eBay has been very good to me over the years but, yes, some items are truly worthless and are not worth the time or effort to list. Toys For Tots and Goodwill are both good places to divest of that kind of "speculatively collectable" clutter.


I agree. I think charity for much of this stuff is the way to go.

The problem for me is, well, where in the heck to start? Seriuosly, I can barely get into my garage. The boxes fill it up back to front, floor to rafters. It's like moving one grain of sand from the beach to the desert... it seems daunting and hopeless.

:freak:


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

ask her how many pairs of shoes or earrings she has..............


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Is it "collecting" when the reason behind the purchase is
to build it?

When I had as many as 50 kits at one time, my intention
was to build them all. I bought the kits as they were
issued, and a collection grew.

I built many of them, and recently sold the rest.

I don't think I was hoarding, nor collecting. 
I bought them to build.


----------



## USS Atlantis (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm getting in the same boat, Capt

I have close to 60 models - and almost no time lately to work on them 

I'm actually looking at selling dupes (I got 2x350-Refits, 2xExcelsiors, 2xReliants, 3x1kTOS, etc)

Add to the time factor, I got very limited space to display - so even if I built all of them, I'd have to store 2/3-3/4 instead of having them out for viewing


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

CaptFrank said:


> Is it "collecting" when the reason behind the purchase is
> to build it?
> 
> When I had as many as 50 kits at one time, my intention
> ...


 
If you've ever watched _Hoarders on_ TLC, those folks _intend_ to use everything they have purchased, found, dumpster-dived, etc. Even when they are in danger of losing their homes because they are under so much garbage, they will argue over throwing out a dirty tupperware container. "It's a perfectly good container! All I got to do is wash out the mold and the rat droppings and it'll be good as new!"


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Not sure if any one else has posted this comment seeing as I've not read through all the replies but the way I see it is if a company that makes model kits puts out a reissue like say the E refit with something that would be considered collectible and it a very limitied number like say 5000 kits and somebody goes out and busy as many as possible then that person might be considered a hoarder.


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

I only own one of a model kit. The experience of painting one is just ok. I like the finished product the best. Therefore I have NO boxed kits. They are all done and on my shelf. I don't get buying 5 of the same kit.


----------



## USS Atlantis (Feb 23, 2008)

One for a straight OOB build
One for lighting and accurizing (is that a word? It is now!)
One for kitbashing

Then you have Mr Payne - multiple kitbashes!!!


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

...And one to build to give to a family member, or friend.


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

That's what happens when you listen to the wife...No good can come of it...and why is everyone in the world so hung up on what someone else calls them...it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

TUFFONE said:


> That's what happens when you listen to the wife...No good can come of it...and why is everyone in the world so hung up on what someone else calls them...it doesn't really matter.


In most cases I would agree. But when your partner in life implies (quite wrongly) that you may have a mental disorder, you have to work through it.

Hey, why are there ads for psychiatrists and OCD cures at the end of this thread? WTH?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

50? 60?

Amateurs!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

John P said:


> 50? 60?
> 
> Amateurs!


 Where in this thread does it say any thing about 50 or 60, and who are you calling an amateur?:wave:


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*What's in a number??*

The wife recently packed all of my boxed kits, that is what brought up her emotional outburst. She claims i have over 400 kits, which i don't doubt too much. What she didn't realize was that the office paper boxes are full of builtups and parts.  Yes, i do care what she has to say because i have to live in the same house with her. She really doesn't collect anything including shoes or clothes. That's probably why it's so hard for her to understand collecting kits. My reasoning up to about a year or so ago was that this was a dead hobby and these things would one day not be available anymore. "Get'em while ya can!" Well, look where we are now folks. It's a whole new ball game! As for packing, we are staging the house to potentially put it on the market and move to another part of the USA if all works out. More on that later.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...still doesn't give her the right to make a nasty comment...


----------



## getter weevil (May 20, 2010)

You let your wife pack up your kits?

You sir are a very brave man.

I love my wife, but would not trust her to pack up my model kits. For two reasons.

1. The Sheer number of kits I have would boggle her mind and would trigger an emotional outburst that would make me seek cover in a bomb shelter.

2. I would want to avoid her organizing my stuff. Every time I let her organize something I can never find what I am looking for.


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Wasn't keen on it...*

I wasn't real keen on the idea, but i compromise, or so i thought. She let her sister pack all of my builtups and display items in my office when i SPECIFICALLY said not to do so. I know that my sister in law was as careful and respectful as a non-modeler can be, but when i go to open them i know there will be damage. I asked the wife how she felt about that and she didn't have much to say. We had quite an argument over that one. When you are not standing there it's kind of out of your hands. Not loving this part of relocation.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Not exactly models but, I do collect/hoard.
You be the judge.
http://s377.photobucket.com/albums/oo218/JGG1701/?action=view&current=DSCF0017.jpg

-Jim


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Hoarders are just collectors gone mad! I've danced on the fine line myself.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

deadmanincfan said:


> ...still doesn't give her the right to make a nasty comment...


Hey, she is married to the guy so that gives her the right to make comments regarsing his collection, wether the comment is nasty or not it is still her choice. That is part of being married. and if you were trying to be saracastic then you shouls have added a smiley like one of these:wave::tongue:


----------



## MQM107 (Sep 10, 2010)

getter weevil said:


> You let your wife pack up your kits?
> 
> You sir are a very brave man.
> 
> ...


You make a good point. In our recent move, my wife was helping me box up some of the built models. My fault, but I neglected to tell her that the helicopter rotors were not glued in. I looked up just in time to see her pick my 1/48 Hind by the rotor, and to see the fuselage sail to the floor. She looked at me and just started crying, but as I said it was my fault. But on another note when we got to the new house, she helped me inventory everything and set up my data base and when we were through she said "well only 770 kits I would have thought more, you want a beer". Shes a keeper.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

If someone collected everything they could find from babylon Five, would it be The Hoard of Babylon?


----------



## USS Atlantis (Feb 23, 2008)

Maybe, but I think the reason Star Fleet couldn't stop the Borg at Wolf 359 is that you had the majority of the fleet in drydock in your attic


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

irishtrek said:


> Hey, she is married to the guy so that gives her the right to make comments regarsing his collection, wether the comment is nasty or not it is still her choice. That is part of being married. and if you were trying to be saracastic then you shouls have added a smiley like one of these:wave::tongue:


I wasn't being sarcastic...I was stating my opinion.


----------



## newscctv (Sep 17, 2010)

My wife doesn't have too much trouble with my hobby, but I have a workshop just off the garage so the building and storage area is isolated from the house. I do display the completed models on book shelves in the computer/workshop room in the house that she doesn't come into too often.wedding dresses
custom wedding dresses But she has a guest room she decorates as she likes and that is her area. We are basically free to do as we like, within reason, in "our" rooms. She also likes attending model events (went to Wonderfest with me in 2009 and would have this year but for work) and also attends scifi cons with me and enjoys both. But we do get into our disagreements on some things. However after 30 years we are still going strong and don't typically have knock down drag outs.bridal gowns,
wedding gowns, I could be accused of being a hoarder but I am well intentioned in building them all at some point in time. However I need to do it constantly to get them all done before I can't do it any longer. Keeps me out of trouble though and isn't too costly.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

USS Atlantis said:


> Maybe, but I think the reason Star Fleet couldn't stop the Borg at Wolf 359 is that you had the majority of the fleet in drydock in your attic


That actually WAS hoarding on my part. I look at all that now and wonder what the hell I'm gonna do with them all.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I'm like a bulimic (thanks Rolls) of the hobby: I over buy models, then I purge them. :freak:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Bulimic!


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Half Noah...*

Yeah, unless it's something particularly awesome i have one of each of all the kits i like. Now, the parts bin has a ton of multiples. Could probably build 3 Kongs just from the parts bin itself. I have always been just a builder, but when it looked like our hobby was going down the tubes, before and after PL... I began to buy everything i wanted before the kits became unaffordable.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

newscctv said:


> My wife doesn't have too much trouble with my hobby, but I have a workshop just off the garage so the building and storage area is isolated from the house. I do display the completed models on book shelves in the computer/workshop room in the house that she doesn't come into too often.wedding dresses
> custom wedding dresses But she has a guest room she decorates as she likes and that is her area. We are basically free to do as we like, within reason, in "our" rooms. She also likes attending model events (went to Wonderfest with me in 2009 and would have this year but for work) and also attends scifi cons with me and enjoys both. But we do get into our disagreements on some things. However after 30 years we are still going strong and don't typically have knock down drag outs.bridal gowns,
> wedding gowns, I could be accused of being a hoarder but I am well intentioned in building them all at some point in time. However I need to do it constantly to get them all done before I can't do it any longer. Keeps me out of trouble though and isn't too costly.


I don't know what is going on with this new member but he lifted my original post verbatim and posted it under his name. I contacted him to find out why, I'm not mad but maybe am wondering what is up with this. I haven't heard anything back from him but will keep my eye out. there was another post in another tread that was signed Bob K., my signature to my posts but supposedly by another new user. I hope there isn't someone out there just being a pain in the A**! And now looking back at it again it actually looks like some kind of spam message. Note the "WEDDING DRESSES" link imbedded in it. So I think grabbing my post was just an easy way to post some spam and links to wedding dresses. Jeeez, the trouble some people will go to these days to spam other people.

Can a board moderator remove this cretin user altogether?

Bob K.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Maybe he's in exactly the same situation you're in? What are the odds????


----------

